# '93 Radio wiring HHEEEEEELLLLLLLPPPP!!!!



## GreyGhost (May 16, 2004)

What's up. I have a 93 Sentra XE and I want to get rid of the stock radio. I tried changing the radio myself and F#*ED it all up. Fuses were blowing, alarm :waving: was acting up, and through all that I still don't have a new radio in. I wired everything correctly (at least I think I did), and still no power to the new deck. Can anyone help me with this dilema. This is the schematic I followed let me know if you agree or disagree with it.... 

http://www.installdoctor.com/Harnesses/Nissan-Wiring.pdf

Can anyone help me please!!!!! :waving:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Uh, those colors seem REALLY wrong

Why can't you just get a wiring harness? All you do is plug it into the factory plug, match the colors up with the colors of your new headunit, splice and go. If you cut off the factory plug this might not be possible, depending on how much wire you left behind it, but if you could I would definitely reattach the stock plug and get a wiring harness.

If you can't....well, do you have a multimeter? If you're installing a headunit without a wiring harness it really is necessary.


----------



## GreyGhost (May 16, 2004)

UH yeah so I kinda F*&#ed up! I cut the stock plug like a jerk not knowing about these harnesses that go from stock to new. So now I have to splice and connect wire to wire. The head unit does have a harness. I followed that schematic and I was LOST. Luckily the new harness is labeled with what wires go where. My problem now is finding out what are the speaker and power wires from the car. Do you suggest that AA battery trick to test it out?



sr20dem0n said:


> Uh, those colors seem REALLY wrong
> 
> Why can't you just get a wiring harness? All you do is plug it into the factory plug, match the colors up with the colors of your new headunit, splice and go. If you cut off the factory plug this might not be possible, depending on how much wire you left behind it, but if you could I would definitely reattach the stock plug and get a wiring harness.
> 
> If you can't....well, do you have a multimeter? If you're installing a headunit without a wiring harness it really is necessary.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^the last thing u want to do is go around experimenting with a cars electrical system...In general, power cables are always red, and negatives are black, although this does not always hold true.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

What you really need is a multimeter, that will take care of the power and ground wires. After you get those out of the way you can use the AA batt trick to find the speaker wires, but don't try that out until you eliminate all the power wires. If you accidently hook the battery between the +12 and ground and leave it there too long it could make the battery explode.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

HAYNES MANUAL!!!!! Buy a manual at an auto parts store. It has wiring diagrams and wire colors.


----------



## N13 Freak (May 17, 2004)

Tell ya what, I'll pull mine and take a picture for you and I'll label it. It won't be until thursday though...

-Travis


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

if any of you have a haynes manual and can snap a shot or scan it, I have a new sticky up at the top of the audio section for radio diagrams.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

This is what I have for your car (but always use a multimeter to check wires before just tapping into them:

NISSAN SENTRA 1993 4DR SEDAN

Wire Color 
Battery RED/BLACK
Accesory BLUE 
Illumination RED/BLUE 
Dimmer RED/YELLOW
LF Speaker (+) BLUE/WHITE
LF Speaker (-) BLUE/YELLOW
RF Speaker (+) BROWN
RF Speaker (-) BROWN/WHITE
LR Speaker (+) RED
LR Speaker (-) GREEN
RR Speaker (+) BLUE
RR Speaker (-) PINK
- Note THIS RADIO GROUNDS THROUGH THE CHASSIS MOUNTING BRACKETS.


----------



## GreyGhost (May 16, 2004)

Thanks Everyone for your advice but a friend of mine knows someone who handles all electrical aspects of a car. I took it to him and he hooked me up. So I'm good now! Thanks again for ya help. I'll keep you guys posted to the progress of my audio in the ride.


----------

